# YouTube Stuttering



## tkin1t3asy (Oct 4, 2014)

For the last few months (probably since last update) I have been experiencing incredibly annoying stuttering while playing videos in the YouTube application on my Premiere XL4. 

This is not a matter of network buffering as the navigation bar shows plenty of buffer space and it occurs even at the end of a video after the buffer has filled completely. 

I noticed a single thread on the Tivo support forums. Has anyone else been seeing similar problems? I do not have any issues when using my Mini and I have not tried it on my S3.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Same here. The same youtube video will play flawlessly on my amazon fire tv stick and would even play on my Tivo HD before youtube was removed.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

I don't know if everyone has the problem, but I do as well. Most videos that are 20 minutes long or more eventually just lock up. The ones that don't either lose sound at some point (they can be resynced) or dump out of the video maybe a minute or less before the actual end. It's unusable.


----------



## grit (Jan 1, 2008)

Add me into the mix, exactly the same as the o/p.

My Tivo is connected via hardwired CAT6 to a Netgear Nighthawk router, and then wired to a Cox cable modem. I get more than enough bandwidth to stream HD movies with other systems, but YouTube via Tivo skips... lasts about .1-.25 sec and happens every 10-20 seconds. VERY annoying, and it started AFTER the last update (thanks a ton Tivo). 

I've been considering a Roamio, but I'm so sick of Tivo CAUSING problems with updates. I lived for about 6 months with the display blanking out when Tivo had to switch between 720 and 1080 programs. There was some workaround... go to the menu and select something, then you could see again. But the problem came WITH a Tivo update, and Tivo LEFT IT THERE until the next update, rather than distributing a hotfix. So for half a year, I was stuck with that problem.


----------



## a_gizmo (May 8, 2014)

Same issue. I contacted TiVo through email support and went through basic troubleshooting steps like restarting the box going through the guided setup again. When everything failed the support person said to call into TiVo's phone support.

I gave up at that point and rolled my own system for watching YouTube videos though an HME application.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I use an Amazon Fire TV for Youtube and all OTT apps. I'm not wasting my time trying the Tivo Youtube app anymore.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

using the chromecast, instead


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

the new youtube app is a bit better, but still unwatchable due to stuttering


----------



## a_gizmo (May 8, 2014)

If anybody is interested and already running a HME server at home, I'm using a project from github called "youtube-podcast-gateway" to create RSS feeds of youtube channels. The RSS feeds use youtube-dl to generate mp4 compatible videos, which can be used with any regular podcatching app. I take those RSS feeds and pass them to HME/VLC so I can play the videos back with buttery smoothness. VLC isn't even required since the streamed file is already TiVo compatible.

The only issue I've run into is a limitation of YouTube v3 API. There is no direct call to get your "My Subscriptions" list like there was in the v2 api so you have to visit the feed of each individual channel/user. At least there is a watch later feed.


----------



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

XL4 stuttering since the update.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

CybrFyre said:


> the new youtube app is a bit better, but still unwatchable due to stuttering


Ditto.


----------



## speakermagnet (Oct 22, 2007)

Same problem here. Stutters regardless if YouTube video queued up from TiVo's YouTube app or if the video is queued up from chromecasting from YouTube's iOS mobile app.

VERY frustrating especially since it used to work flawlessly.

TiVO Premiere XL4 running 20.4.7a-01-2-758 with a WDC external storage box.


----------



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

App takes too long to load, stuttering, slow overall, constant crashes and freezes....just use a chrome cast or Apple TV and call it a day. TiVo is only good for TV recording, apps suck.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

My Premiere XL4 is also doing this, I just noticed, as the XL4 is mainly just a back-up.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Youtube was working fine on my premiere when I first got it a couple releases ago. It also worked fine on my S3's, until it was removed. I'm not wasting anymore time trying to use OTT apps on Tivo. My Amazon Fire TV works great.


----------



## ajergo (Feb 20, 2002)

I have had this problem off and on for several months. Is really bad this month after a June 9th TiVo Software upgrade. Have latest SW version of TiVo now. Have an Ethernet connection for my TiVo Premiere where I am having this problem. 

Just called TiVo customer support and they opened a problem ticket for me, but its not something they have listed as a general problem. So, not sure TiVo will really address the issue. Kind of makes YouTube just about unusable now on Tivo. 

Like others I can play the same exact YouTube video on another device in my house and it plays fine.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Another observation is that I can watch the free game of the day on MLB TV without stuttering on the same Tivo.


----------



## dconner (Mar 13, 2004)

I have the same problem - is there any sign of TiVo addressing the problem, or thinking about addressing the problem?


----------



## eafenyes (Aug 8, 2015)

Youtube stutters and Hulu Plus crashes. Both work fine on Roku stick. Anybody have a solution to this?


----------



## compostsean (Aug 9, 2015)

Same on my our premiere XL4, even with a wired and wildly wide-band/low-latency internet connection. No amount of power-cycles seem to fix.
Was shocked that the same result is obtainable --even when resorting to SD 480p/480i and SD menus (yes -- you can apparently "cast" /flick to a the you tube app even if its not accessible through SD menus... ) 

Happy to try any ideas or work-around people have. 

Thanks


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Check this link.

https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11265739#e11265739

You need to register for the forum and send a private message to one of the moderators in the thread by hovering over their username until the drop down window appears and then clicking on the send icon.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

shwru980r said:


> Check this link.
> 
> https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11265739#e11265739
> 
> You need to register for the forum and send a private message to one of the moderators in the thread by hovering over their username until the drop down window appears and then clicking on the send icon.


For those who were confused like me: you need to register, etc, to send them your TSN etc for their diagnostic purposes, not to read the linked-to message.


----------



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

My youtube still stutters after the update.


----------



## garyjh (Aug 4, 2013)

Same Problem. Probably started a month or 2 ago. Finally got so fed up I had to go looks for a solution. Its almost unwatchable. Youtube runs excellent on my computer. But, stutter, stutter, stutter on TIVO. Very annoying.

Id hope that someone would have found a solution, but seems nothing has been found.

Sad, because I actually use TIVO more for Youtube, than I do TV.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

youtube on my pxl has always been good until the 20.5.2 update. even using the new youtube interface my issue just started, so add me to the list - it's unwatchable. 

pm sent through tivo support forums.


----------



## macky (Dec 13, 2012)

"06-27-2015, 10:27 AM #16 

ajergo 

A.J.



Join Date: Feb 2002

Location: Webster, NY (Rochester area)

Posts: 36 



I have had this problem off and on for several months. Is really bad this month after a June 9th TiVo Software upgrade. Have latest SW version of TiVo now. Have an Ethernet connection for my TiVo Premiere where I am having this problem. 

Just called TiVo customer support and they opened a problem ticket for me, but its not something they have listed as a general problem. So, not sure TiVo will really address the issue. Kind of makes YouTube just about unusable now on Tivo. 

Like others I can play the same exact YouTube video on another device in my house and it plays fine."

For a year or more HD YouTube videos played on my Premiere 4 have stuttered. I worked around by using the flawless YouTube app on my Panasonic smart TV...until the apps termination, March 2015. 

A couple months ago I tried TiVo's version again; rather stuttering every four to five minutes both the video and audio stopped every fifteen to twenty seconds!

On 7 August, after the most recent TiVo update, I tried viewing HD YouTube videos on my Premiere 4 again. The videos stuttered every four to five seconds!

I called TiVo tech support and was told to re-synch my box with the TiVo network.

Just as I expected the twenty minute process accomplished nothing for the TiVo YouTube app!

I called TiVo tech support again. The second time I was told that the YouTube night before, YouTube sent TiVo an email acknowledging the stuttering problem at YouTube's end!

I asked if YouTube had issued an estimate for resolution and was told YouTube had not.

Five days later and I find absolutely no change in the YouTube stuttering!

It now is apparent to me that this is yet another epic TiVo app FAIL!


----------



## steneni (Sep 18, 2011)

Ditto your comments @Macky. I just noticed this stuttering issue on my XL4 after the upgrade to 20.5.2-01-2-758.

@Tivo (anyone) if you monitor these forums, please provide some feedback go the community.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

steneni said:


> Ditto your comments @Macky. I just noticed this stuttering issue on my XL4 after the upgrade to 20.5.2-01-2-758.
> 
> @Tivo (anyone) if you monitor these forums, please provide some feedback go the community.


did you pm support through the tivo forum?



shwru980r said:


> Check this link.
> 
> https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11265739#e11265739
> 
> You need to register for the forum and send a private message to one of the moderators in the thread by hovering over their username until the drop down window appears and then clicking on the send icon.


----------



## steneni (Sep 18, 2011)

@NorthAlabama thanks for the info and the link, much appreciated. Will follow the issue on the Tivo forum directly. I think Tivo could do more, as a customer service, and monitor external forums in addition. Other vendors do....


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the troubles i was having have cleared up, the youtube stuttering appears to be resolved (at least with my pxl). has anyone else's improved?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Not for me, my XL4, does nothing but stutter.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> Not for me, my XL4, does nothing but stutter.


did you have a chance to report your trouble following the link upthread?


----------



## davemcs (Nov 18, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> Not for me, my XL4, does nothing but stutter.


Still unwatchable...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

NorthAlabama said:


> did you have a chance to report your trouble following the link upthread?


I have been reporting it to TiVo through a different line of communication.


----------



## Riftreaper (Sep 24, 2015)

I also experience youtube stuttering


----------



## millercv1 (Nov 16, 2015)

I registered to post about this issue - new roamio, everything else streams fine - youtube works fine on vizio app - stutters on tivo - reboot tivo and it works fine for a while


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

millercv1 said:


> I registered to post about this issue - new roamio, everything else streams fine - youtube works fine on vizio app - stutters on tivo - reboot tivo and it works fine for a while


You need to register at the official Tivo forum to resolve this issue.

Check this link.

https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11265739#e11265739

You need to register for the forum and send a private message to one of the moderators in the thread by hovering over their username until the drop down window appears and then clicking on the send icon.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

shwru980r said:


> You need to register at the official Tivo forum to resolve this issue.
> 
> Check this link.
> 
> ...


And then what happens? Are they gathering info of some sort, or sending each complaining user some kind of custom update?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

porges said:


> And then what happens? Are they gathering info of some sort, or sending each complaining user some kind of custom update?


They will send you an email saying they are working on a resolution. I'm not sure how they resolve the issue. I came home one day and had a voice mail saying they resolved the issue. It's interesting that the voicemail was the only communication informing me of the fix. Nothing in writing and no indication of what they did, but youtube is watchable again. I did have to reboot to get youtube to work.

I'm grateful that Tivo fixed Youtube.


----------



## ajergo (Feb 20, 2002)

I just got my Fall/2015 TiVo Premiere Service Update and I think FINALLY the You Tube Stuttering problem has been fixed. Not 100% sure, but looks pretty good now. This is the 20.5.6 Service Update.

See this link: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534629
The fix is buried in this update from:
Margret Schmidt
Vice President, Design & Engineering
Chief Design Officer


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

20.5.6.RC14, still stuttering. Have (finally) sent a PM over at TiVo, we'll see.


----------



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

I know it's an old thread, but my YouTube App on my Premiere has always stuttered. I haven't tried it in a while, and was just very surprised to find out it STILL stutters so bad it's almost unusable.
Is there another app that will play YouTube videos on my Premiere? Or any other solution to this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

RedMan8 said:


> I know it's an old thread, but my YouTube App on my Premiere has always stuttered. I haven't tried it in a while, and was just very surprised to find out it STILL stutters so bad it's almost unusable.
> Is there another app that will play YouTube videos on my Premiere? Or any other solution to this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've gone through 4 Youtube phases on my premiere since 2014. Not Stuttering, Stuttering, Not Stuttering, Stuttering. Amazon prime works fine, so I know it's not my internet connection. You'll have to purchase another device to watch Youtube or live with the stuttering. I think Tivo may have broken youtube on purpose to get people to trade in their Premiere for a Bolt with the $99-lifetime service deal.


----------



## RoboKeith (Dec 7, 2017)

I think I know what is going on with this. Note this only happens on long videos. I noticed that when the loading screen came up, if I dumped back to live tv and then went back into the YouTube app and found the video I was watching previously it would start a few seconds back before the problem started, it would then continued on. I have seen this behavior while watching long videos on my computer. What this usually means is that YouTube is stopping the video to show a commercial so when you get back to your video it will display the last few seconds you previously watched so that you can remember what you was going on before the ad showed up. I think the YouTube app on the bolt is not capable of "Loading..." these adds, thus the stuck loading screen. This wouldn't be too bad if the app would show the last video you were watching on the home page, but you have to dig back down to what you were watching in the first place.


----------



## JLCKJC (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a Premier XL4 and a Premier, and since I can remember the Youtube App stutters to the point of being unwatchable. Other than being slow to load initially Netflix, Vudu, and Amazon all work fine at 1080i and 1080p rates. The stuttering problem with Youtube has been reported for years now by many many users. What the heck is the problem and why can't Youtube or Tivo get this fixed!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

JLCKJC said:


> I have a Premier XL4 and a Premier, and since I can remember the Youtube App stutters to the point of being unwatchable. Other than being slow to load initially Netflix, Vudu, and Amazon all work fine at 1080i and 1080p rates. The stuttering problem with Youtube has been reported for years now by many many users. What the heck is the problem and why can't Youtube or Tivo get this fixed!


Writing software for a 6-year-old device is probably not rated as a high priority. I think many developers would consider the task an insult and seek employment elsewhere.


----------

